# ~~~> Visa Question?



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I read on one of the forums that even though I received my fm-3 in the U.S. I still would need to go to INM here in Mexico City. 

Here is my story. When I arrived at the airport, I went to the immigration officer, he did a lot of looking at my passport and visa book then did a lot of writing and stamping, and then told me I was free to go. 

I went to INM today just to make sure everything was in order and the lady at the information desk said that my paperwork was fine. And was good for 1 year from the date I arrived here in México (but I had to renew 30 days before it expire). The only form I would need to fill out would be for my address, so they could mark it in my visa book. But she said it really was not important and I could do this at a later date.

My question is AM I LEGAL? Has anyone else had a similar experience when the received their visa in the states before coming to México?

I am concerned because everywhere I have read stated that the visa process is very tedious complicated, and my visa process was very very simple and simple things just do not happen to me. :help:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As long as you have a date/time stamp on the 'Entrada' page, and have registered your Mexican address with INM within 30 days of that date, you are OK.
Sadly, six different officials will give you seven different procedures; especially if they are new. Then, when you go to renew, and an error is found, you will be fined. There is no arguing the point.
So, who was the 'information lady'? Has your FM3 really been registered? You might want to check with them again. By the way; when you renew next year, you will probably find the procedure changed. The new system is supposed to start in May, 2010 and will probably cause chaos and confusion.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> As long as you have a date/time stamp on the 'Entrada' page, and have registered your Mexican address with INM within 30 days of that date, you are OK.
> Sadly, six different officials will give you seven different procedures; especially if they are new. Then, when you go to renew, and an error is found, you will be fined. There is no arguing the point.
> So, who was the 'information lady'? Has your FM3 really been registered? You might want to check with them again. By the way; when you renew next year, you will probably find the procedure changed. The new system is supposed to start in May, 2010 and will probably cause chaos and confusion.


thanks for replying. i looked and yes, i do have a date and a seal on page 3 of my green visa book. the page that is not filled out is "Domicilo Actual" i am looking for an apartment this weekend. once i have an address, then i will go back to INM. is this procedure compicated? do you know what the new prcedure will entail in 2010?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you still within thirty days of entering Mexico? I sure hope so. You must register your FM3 within that 30 days or face fines. They are getting very strict, so don't wait. Wherever you are staying now will suffice as an address; just show INM the receipts. Then, whenever you move, you will have to go to INM again and change the address. It isn't complicated and they'll give you the forms you need to complete. A simple change of address is usually free.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Are you still within thirty days of entering Mexico? I sure hope so. You must register your FM3 within that 30 days or face fines. They are getting very strict, so don't wait. Wherever you are staying now will suffice as an address; just show INM the receipts. Then, whenever you move, you will have to go to INM again and change the address. It isn't complicated and they'll give you the forms you need to complete. A simple change of address is usually free.


Yes i am still within my 30 days. If i do not find an apartment this weekend, then i will use the place where i am staying as my address. 

when i give them the address iformation, what will they do? i have been reading that i will need to go throught the whole fm-3 process again as i did in the states. meaning that i will need bank statements pictures pay more money ect. do you know if this is true?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the procedure is similar but also simpler. I think you need pictures, your FMT and proof of residence, proof of income, etc. The main thing is to definitely get yourself to INM before the 30 day deadline, and not at the last day, either. You won't want to be playing 'beat the clock' to get everything in order before the deadline. Don't forget to smile and shake hands.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, the procedure is similar but also simpler. I think you need pictures, your FMT and proof of residence, proof of income, etc. The main thing is to definitely get yourself to INM before the 30 day deadline, and not at the last day, either. You won't want to be playing 'beat the clock' to get everything in order before the deadline. Don't forget to smile and shake hands.



thanks a lot. you have been a great help.


----------



## Barbara S (Jan 28, 2010)

When it's done, your address will be in your FM-3. What will be required seems to depend on your local IMS office.


----------

